# antibiotics effect marijuana high



## pimpsmatt (Jul 26, 2009)

a few months ago i got an abses tooth and was prescribed to antibiotics. after a few days of taking them i smoked and the high was very intense. ive been smoking pot for many many years and never had i felt effects like this before. it was as if i was out of my body, and i would hear sounds after they were said. alot as if i was on lsd without the "body buzz" feeling or the mind altering effects. i had to leave the group i smoked with to go home, and no one else seemed to be having the same effects as me. when i got home i just layed in my bed and felt my perspective of my room sort of tilt, my hearing was extremely muffled and delayed. i wasnt really freaked out bc i have done many phycoactive drugs in the past but i can see someone less experinced might have been quite scared. anyway i really think it was from the large doses of antibiotics i was taking, as i already felt a little strange/sickly from it before i smoked. another reason is the next day i smoked again ( just a couple hits ) and felt the same feeling but less intense. since being off the antibiotics i smoke all the time and havent felt that feeling. it was a really strange experience and was wondering if anyone else may have had the same effect when taking antibiotics and smoking. 

also, i should note that im confident there was no other substances in the weed other than good ol thc, as the other people i smoked with did not feel the same thing i did.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 26, 2009)

Depends on what was in the antibiotic you took. Weed amplifies any high IMHO.


----------



## pimpsmatt (Jul 27, 2009)

thehairyllama said:


> Depends on what was in the antibiotic you took. Weed amplifies any high IMHO.


 i agree but i really wasnt high from the antibiotics in the first place. there wasnt anything in the antibiotics but penicillin. ive smoked hundreds of thousands of times and never got high like this. it had to be the medication i was taking. maybe its just me; my body reacts differently i guess.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I started a 10 day round of antibiotics for the skin, not penicillin (although i was taking that for 4 days and smoking and didnt notice anything)


If I do notice something Ill post this thread


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 29, 2009)

When I was in high school this happened to me. I was taking antibiotics and I smoked a bowl before school and when i got there I felt way too high, started getting really hot and it felt like the high was just rushing in my head. I ended up having to go throw up in the bathroom, which was the only time I have ever thrown up from smoking. It was so weird.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm taking Cephalexin, and no difference noticed


----------



## pimpsmatt (Jul 30, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> When I was in high school this happened to me. I was taking antibiotics and I smoked a bowl before school and when i got there I felt way too high, started getting really hot and it felt like the high was just rushing in my head. I ended up having to go throw up in the bathroom, which was the only time I have ever thrown up from smoking. It was so weird.


yea it was like that but without the nausea. i was "way too high", if there is such a thing...


----------



## Chromulan (Jul 30, 2009)

pimpsmatt said:


> yea it was like that but without the nausea. i was "way too high", if there is such a thing...


Yeah, it wasn't fun. Everybody said I was pale and stuff. I ended up just sleeping it off.


----------



## Paranoid420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Chromulan said:


> Yeah, it wasn't fun. Everybody said I was pale and stuff. I ended up just sleeping it off.


Dude been there I find that everyonce and while I get "way to high" where I fely sick and just really headrushed and pale as a mf. Think it was because I caughed bad that time.


----------



## bakeddude (Aug 5, 2009)

Not really to do with antibiotics but wanna know something interesting that a lot of people don't know?

Nicotine reverses the affect of THC. Yes people smoking cigs reduces your high whether you think so or not, its a fact. 

I love making fun of people who smoke mj and then light up a cig right after. LOL, cant handle the high?


----------



## Ichi (Aug 5, 2009)

bakeddude said:


> Not really to do with antibiotics but wanna know something interesting that a lot of people don't know?
> 
> Nicotine reverses the affect of THC. Yes people smoking cigs reduces your high whether you think so or not, its a fact.
> 
> I love making fun of people who smoke mj and then light up a cig right after. LOL, cant handle the high?



Any link or documentation on that? I would love to read about it. I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## bakeddude (Aug 5, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Any link or documentation on that? I would love to read about it. I can't seem to find anything.


Sure let me dig up the research I was referring to.

You can't find anything on the effects of nicotine on the brain and the effects of THC on the brain? Cmon now. 

To give you a short summary 

Nicotine constricts capillaries and therefore restricts blood flow to your brain. So without blood, there's no supply of oxygen and when you have poor oxygen in your brain, your brain functioning is hampered. THC operates by rushing blood to the capillaries in your brain and attaches to receptors in your brain to make you feel high. When you smoke nicotine you reduce the amount of capillaries and receptors that are being affected by THC and most available blood supply is pumped to the heart (because nicotine is so bad for your heart).

Its quite scientific but its pretty easy to understand in simple terms. THC = blood/oxygen -------> brain/receptors/capillaries (you feel high) Nicotine = blood/oxygen way from the brain and to the heart (reduces high).


----------



## Ichi (Aug 5, 2009)

I found plenty on the two substances individually.
"Reverse" is a little misleading. That is kind of like saying that holding your breath "reverses" your high. It may damper it a little at best.


----------



## Bon3z (Aug 5, 2009)

It doesnt completely "reverse" the high... it may damper your high, but not completely reverse it. If anything cigarettes take away from your high starting in the lungs by drying up and damaging your alveoli (Plural: are tiny, thin-walled, capillary rich sac in the lungs where the exchange of oxygen and carbon dioxide takes place.)_ in your lungs. _And of course I'm talking about long term effects of cigarette smoking.
My mom's a registered respiratory therapist, she works the NICU (Neonatal Intensive Care Unit) for premature babies.... as a former cigarette smoker i got all kinds of flack, pamphlets, articles, etc. you name it, my mother threw it at me to get me to stop smoking cigarettes. She rathers weed over cigarettes, she doesnt like either, but prefers her son to smoke herb rather than tobacco.


----------



## Chromulan (Aug 6, 2009)

Bon3z said:


> My mom's a registered respiratory therapist, she works the NICU (Neonatal Intensive Care Unit) for premature babies.... as a former cigarette smoker i got all kinds of flack, pamphlets, articles, etc. you name it, my mother threw it at me to get me to stop smoking cigarettes. She rathers weed over cigarettes, she doesnt like either, but prefers her son to smoke herb rather than tobacco.


Thats funny, thats exactly how my mom is.


----------

